# Vitamins



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Do any of you supplement with a multivitamin for dogs? I am mostly asking those of you who use a raw diet.

Thoughts?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't use a multivitamin, but I do supplement with Ester-c, Vit. E, ACV, Coconut Oil. She doesn't need a multi cause she eats raw plus a variety of things in which she gets the vitamins she needs. She gets green beans (when in season), bananas, carrots, etc.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I feed a commercial raw diet, so I don't really feel like Lulu needs additional vitamins/minerals on top of what's in her food, but I do give her coconut oil a few times a week and Nupro in the silver can because of the glucosamine and chondroitin in it for her joints.


----------

